# Best conky setup?



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

The most amazing conky setup I've ever come across!
*blog.brixandersen.dk/images/conky_thumb.png

The author gives info about the conky setup on his blog: *blog.brixandersen.dk/?p=67

Anybody trying something like this?


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Two threads
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84600


----------



## Faun (Apr 6, 2008)

kewl but a bit geeky


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Two threads
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84600


Silly forum! I edited the post and it became a new thread??!!! WTH....


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2008)

Now that is one hell of a conky configuration .


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

looks cool.


----------



## CadCrazy (Apr 6, 2008)

Seems like scence from Sci-Fi Movie


----------



## infra_red_dude (Apr 6, 2008)

That guy has taken the image of thinkpad from the manual and created a wireframe for it.. then built that conky setup! boy.. such a hard-working guy!!!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

And I copied the conky config and am using it on my desktop sans all the decorative work


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 7, 2008)

mehulved said:


> And I copied the conky config and am using it on my desktop sans all the decorative work


Thats what most people do


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks wonderful , great find I_R_D


----------

